# Rech mémoire SIMM 30 broches 16 Mo.



## Bruno-RBX (5 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Il semblerait qu'une de mes barrettes mémoire de 16 Mo qui équipe mon QUADRA 950 soit défaillante, en effet une douce mélodie se fait entendre quelque court instant après le démarrage.
Après démontage des barrettes mémoire en question tous reviens dans l'ordre.
Je lance donc un appel: quelqu'un d'entre vous possède il une ou des barrettes mémoire SIMM 30 broches de 16 Mo, je sais la chose quasi introuvable mais je tente quand même ma chance. 
Merci d'avance.

Bruno


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2008)

Bruno-RBX a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il semblerait qu'une de mes barrettes mémoire de 16 Mo qui équipe mon QUADRA 950 soit défaillante, en effet une douce mélodie se fait entendre quelque court instant après le démarrage.
> Après démontage des barrettes mémoire en question tous reviens dans l'ordre.
> ...



Tu as essayé d'interchanger deux banks, histoire de vérifier que c'est bien une barrette et pas un slot, qui est défectueux ?

Je n'ai pas de barrettes de 16 Mo, mais si tu veux tester, il me reste 4 barrettes (identiques) de 1 Mo qui ont naguère fonctionné dans le Quadra 700 de mon fils. Si tu les veux -> MP (en plus, si vraiment tu as un Pack de 4 inopérant, 4 Mo, c'est loin de 64, mais c'est déjà plus que zéro)

EDIT : En me relisant, je m'avise qu'il peut y avoir un doute : je les donne, je ne les vends pas !


----------



## Bruno-RBX (5 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour_ PASCAL 77__*,*_

Merci pour ta réponse.
J'ai tous testé, j'ai inversé les barrettes et changé de bank, rien a faire il y'a bien une ou des barrette défectueuses (snif...). 
Je te remercie pour ta proposition mais je possède déja une 4x1Mo et une 4x4 Mo, merci quand même pour ta gentillesse.
Il ne me reste plus qu'a espérer un miracle (ca existe).

Bruno


----------



## melaure (8 Décembre 2008)

Tu peux en commander chez macsales. C'est là que je fais mes commandes groupées de RAM pour mon Apple User Group. 

Par contre vu la différence de prix, vaut mieux prendre une 32 Mo ! 

Je vais surement en faire un en janvier, mais seulement pour les lyonnais (adhérents ou pas) qui passeront me voir au club


----------



## Bruno-RBX (9 Décembre 2008)

Merci _*melaure*_ pour cette adresse précieuse.

Bruno


----------



## mjpolo (11 Décembre 2008)

Je dois avoir une barrette de 8 ou 16Mo du Performa 6400 qui traîne dans mon armoire au boulot. Est-ce que c'est la même que celle du QUADRA 950?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2008)

Pas du tout, c'est une FPM ou EDO eu format Dimm 168 broches, pour le Quadra, ce sont des Simm 30 broches appariées par séries de 4 barrettes identiques.


----------



## mjpolo (11 Décembre 2008)

Ah...dommage :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Ah...dommage :rose:



En fait, ta barrette ne peut convenir qu'aux derniers PowerMac à base de 603e/ev et de 604e/ev, les modèles dits "PCI", et encore, pas à tous, car certains ne supportent que les FPM, d'autres que les EDO, seuls quelques uns supportent les deux !


----------



## Bruno-RBX (12 Décembre 2008)

Merci quand même mjpolo pour ton aide.

Bruno


----------

